# Διανομή κατ' οίκον - home delivery



## Helleno File

Is this the usual phrase for home delivery or is it "στο σπίτι"? 

Thanks everybody


----------



## Perseas

"Κατ' οίκον" is a learned and formal expression, that means indeed "στο σπίτι". In everyday spoken language I'd probably use "διανομή στο σπίτι", but in a coffee shop or a pizza flyer, "κατ' οίκον" wouldn't strike me as odd.

Some examples:
κατ' οίκον διανομή
κατ' οίκον έρευνα
κατ' οίκον διδασκαλία
κατ' οίκον περιορισμός


----------



## Helleno File

I kind of expected that! But that's a very helpful answer with the extra examples.  I think I might have seen the word order somewhere as well.


----------



## Perseas

Helleno File said:


> I think I might have seen the word order somewhere as well.


If you mean this, both can work:
Διανομή κατ' οίκον/κατ' οίκον διανομή .


----------



## Helleno File

Perseas said:


> If you mean this, both can work:
> Διανομή κατ' οίκον/κατ' οίκον διανομή .



Thanks - that makes it easier to remember!


----------



## Helleno File

Just an extra thought about the tricky question of levels of language: a pizza flyer is a very informal thing. We get lots through the door for different takeaway food outlets (not just pizzas!).  But still it would have κατ' οίκον in Greece.


----------



## Perseas

Helleno File said:


> But still it would have κατ' οίκον in Greece.


It could have either κατ' οίκον or στο σπίτι. The first one would not be unusual, in my opinion, even for takeaway food outlets.


----------



## Andrious

A guite usual form in takeaway food leaflets here in Greece is just "delivery".


----------



## Helleno File

Andrious said:


> A guite usual form in takeaway food leaflets here in Greece is just "delivery".


----------



## Perseas

Of course, «ντελίβερι», «ντελιβεράς» are quite common in spoken language. In leaflets also “delivery”.


----------



## Helleno File

Andrious said:


> A guite usual form in takeaway food leaflets here in Greece is just "delivery".





Helleno File said:


>


Μια σκέψη εκ των υστέρων: I think I've walked past somewhere that called itself a φαστφουντάδικο so perhaps I shouldn't be so shocked!


----------



## dmtrs

Andrious said:


> A guite usual form in takeaway food leaflets here in Greece is just "delivery".





Perseas said:


> Of course, «ντελίβερι», «ντελιβεράς» are quite common in spoken language. In leaflets also “delivery”.




I agree that these are the most common expressions in Greek (Greek?). 
We also say "_Θα παραγγείλουμε/θα πάρουμε πακέτο_"."_Θα φάμε πακέτο_" tends to be used less because it has taken a different meaning (τρώω πακέτο - Ελληνοαγγλικό Λεξικό WordReference.com).
_Nτελιβεράς_ is also _πακετάς _in Northern Greece.


----------

